# GM Leo Gaje working the balisong!!!



## Guro Harold (Feb 10, 2007)

This clip is of GM Leo Gaje working the balisong.

Enjoy!

-Palusut


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 10, 2007)

love that clip

i have a few dings in my hands from trying some of those moves


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice I enjoyed that alot!


----------

